# At 3 mos



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's going as commercial buck.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

if you want to see more & his sire, click& it will take you into Photobucket


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Wow he is beautiful!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Great looking fella you have there! Best wishes to his new career and all of his future offspring


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That's one good looking boy, and he has such a beautiful and shiny coat too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet he will do the new owners proud! Nice looking boy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

OK OK 3 months?!?!?! Holy cow he looks HUGE in these pics! lol 

Good looking fella bet he makes his new owners some outstanding offspring!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes the camera makes em look a whole lot bigger than they really are. But he's not small by any stretch.
He sure picked up his sire's topline!
The date for pick up was the other day but new owners havent finished fencing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow Nancy! He looks awesome!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Like father like son like grson. I probably shoulda kept him for show & gotten a few more dollars out of him but oh well.
Have a pretty solid offer on DarlinCierra who placed Res in Monroe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree!!  Hope we get some bucks like that by Rich. He's really nice! 

Solid offer!?? Aren't you gonna keep her?? She is very pretty too!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Victoria I dont have anyone to breed her to next yr. Besides, the Sardine Can they are in needs less goats. She will go to a show home.
The buggar just talked me when I came home from the store. All the little buggars talk to me but this time it was just her. She knows she's special.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, I understand! We were in the same situation this year.... It's too bad though, I hope to see her in the ring this summer!  That's great she's going to a show home.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is one big toddler!!!  handsome guy..you do good stuff nancy!!


----------

